# Hendrix the Giant gets a new home



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok now that we are confident that Hendrix is healthy he got put into his new home. It is a 40 gallon breeder community tank that's an NPT of course This tank took quite a bit of planning and time to get it done cheaply, waiting for the petco dollar a gallon sale, sifting MGOPM to get rid of sticks and bark, rinsing of black diamond blasting sand and of course growing/buying/trading/gathering the plants, then there was the painting the back glass and doing the slate background. We found a good deal on a 36 in 3600 lumen led light. well here is the Vid link let peachii and I know what you think the is a fish list on the vid description if you want to know what the plants are just ask lol too many to list.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFD0whHsse0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Very nice I like!
R


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow looks great!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Gorgeous Betta and a really nice tank setup and aquascaping.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That looks AWESOME Stone. Very nice in every way. Mr Hendrix is a lucky Giant!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

ty all we worked pretty hard at this tank


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Plant list - I dose excel daily instead of Co2 some of these plants are experimental and may die with no Co2 - time will tell if they transition to my tank.

Easy, no Co2 plants - 
Wisteria
Anacharis
narrow leaf anacharis
Giant narrow leaf hygro
hygro augustofolia
Sunset hygro
Green hygo
brown hygro
Hygrophila corymbosa Kompakt
amazon sword - has long narrow leaves, very pretty from Petco
Green Myrio
Bacopa carolinia
Anubias from petsmart
Crypt Wendtii Red
Crypt Green gecko
Crypt Pondaferolla
Alternanthera reineckii 'roseafolia'
Jungle vals
Corkscrew val
Limnophila Sessiliflora
Ludwiga repens
Stargrass
Blyxa
S. Repens
Dwarf cardinalis
Dwarf sag
Didiplis diandra
Limnophila aromatica hippuroides
peacock moss
1 unknown pink plant from petco that i am starting to think is not an aquatic plant

-Waiting to see if it will grow with no Co2 just excel
Ludwiga Cuba
Ludwiga Tornado
Rotala Mini Butterfly
Rotala Pearl
Rotala mexican arguia


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 10, 2013)

Awesome! Love the song btw. I was singing along. I'm going to see them soon.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The tank is gorgeous and so is Hendrix! I still want to get a Giant. Maybe after all my tanks are planted.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

alyssaanne said:


> Awesome! Love the song btw. I was singing along. I'm going to see them soon.


I have seen them in concert about 8 or so times I even saw JD when he did his solo unplugged thing


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> The tank is gorgeous and so is Hendrix! I still want to get a Giant. Maybe after all my tanks are planted.


If you are lucky and hit a petco you might score a good one he is from petco so is dexter and harley, blizzard, donovan, and houdini are from a guy on ebay he imports from thailand, then there is http://www.mnbettashop.com/giant-bettas


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks! I keeps seeing Giants at Pecto that generally are a combo of black, red and green. Maybe I will try the importer to get one with colors. It's not a Giant but boy that flaring red koi looking fish he has is gorgeous!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

New pictures -


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks great as always, guys. Couple of questions- 

What plants are these?-


And do you have pygmaeus or habrosus Corydoras with him?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

There are 9 pygmy cories in there, he ignores them.

The plant in the left is limnophilia sessefloria and the one on the right is regular green hygro. They both grow like crazy.

We started dosing ferts today, hopefully it will help fill it in and take away the new tank/planted look so it looks more filled in.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

yes there are pygmy cories in there and that is limophilia sessefloriaI believe but yeah every time I think I know what a plant is it is wrong and has been sold to me as something it isn't lol that specific plant has a lot of ones that look simular


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

So excited, sitting here looking at the tank and the Rotala Pearl, Ludwiga Tornado and Rotala mexican arguia are all showing new growth so i think they may grow just fine in my tanks.


----------

